
TTIP Leaks - Shihan
http://ttip-leaks.org/
======
dijit
Alternative Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610162)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610162).

------
Frompo
Yeah! Lets get the two top posts to be links to the same thing!

